# Do you need an engineer to design control systems?



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

We have only ever had to go out for a engineer's stamp a couple times otherwise we design, build and program it all ourselves. You could try and get out there doing it for some companies but it is harder now more then ever to build new relationships in the industrial world with the new economy as you are very aware of.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Lots of people do that, you don't need to be a PE unless the project requires stamped drawings. Even then you can probably find a friendly PE who will stamp your drawings for you if necessary (for a fee of course). I did that exact thing for a few years myself and I am not a licensed PE. It works best with contractors or users or small OEMs who already know you, at least at first. After you build up a good reputation it goes smoother.


----------



## Wired.hassle (Jun 6, 2016)

JimmyBond said:


> Hey guys,
> Question for you. I used to design/build smaller control systems for the electricians in our company all the time (oil field). They were just small Micrologix or similar sometimes with a display. Sometimes we'd send them off to get stamped sometimes we wouldn't (don't know if that had to do with the permit). Anywho. Oil tanked and I'm off to a desk job. Programming and doing drawing for engineers. Needless to say I'll be moving on soon. But I'm wondering. Is designing small control systems something I could do on my own? Maybe peddle my work out to some electricians in the area? There's not alot of industrial knowledge where I am now. Instrument tech by trade.
> Thanks in advance!


Actually , I.think theres plenty of control work in your area. Start with your parliament , our next president will need to get your help building a wall.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah, but he would not allow and evil foreigner from Canadia to do that work...


----------



## JimmyBond (Jun 23, 2016)

Cool. Do you guys always send them away for certification like CSA UL? There's not alot of info out their for instrument techs and I've always worked for an electrical company. Not quite sure if I'd need a contractors license or just a decent amount of insurance because I'm not actually installing anything. Where exactly do control panels fit in? BTW Trump can't build a wall round these parts, I'm on an island


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

We carry and umbrella policy of 5million for installs plus e&o insurance on the side to cover drawings and programming. We never send cabinets out for inspections as we have these guys come to our shop or customer's site:

http://www.intertek.com/canada/


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

JRaef said:


> Yeah, but he would not allow and evil foreigner from Canadia to do that work...


He has plans:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

JimmyBond said:


> Hey guys,
> Question for you. I used to design/build smaller control systems for the electricians in our company all the time (oil field). They were just small Micrologix or similar sometimes with a display. Sometimes we'd send them off to get stamped sometimes we wouldn't (don't know if that had to do with the permit). Anywho. Oil tanked and I'm off to a desk job. Programming and doing drawing for engineers. Needless to say I'll be moving on soon. But I'm wondering. Is designing small control systems something I could do on my own? Maybe peddle my work out to some electricians in the area? There's not alot of industrial knowledge where I am now. Instrument tech by trade.
> Thanks in advance!


Welcome aboard Jimmy !


----------



## Wired.hassle (Jun 6, 2016)

JimmyBond said:


> Cool. Do you guys always send them away for certification like CSA UL? There's not alot of info out their for instrument techs and I've always worked for an electrical company. Not quite sure if I'd need a contractors license or just a decent amount of insurance because I'm not actually installing anything. Where exactly do control panels fit in? BTW Trump can't build a wall round these parts, I'm on an island



If you "island" has no walls Where will you hang your PE , ME, RAE, Or CSA certification , eh?


----------



## JimmyBond (Jun 23, 2016)

Ha, I'll fly it off a pole on the back of my boat. Thanks for the information. You guys Rock! I have a feeling I'll have a few more questions for you in the coming months.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

JimmyBond said:


> Cool. Do you guys always send them away for certification like CSA UL?


Yes, and/or, they can make site visits :whistling2:

a tad _$$$'y_ ,but that's what it takes to bake the bureaucratic cake ~CS~:laughing:


----------



## kzoo (Jul 3, 2016)

Here in the US what requires a licensed engineer and what doesn't is different from state to state. Each state will have legal statutes that will detail what is considered to be the duties of a Professional Engineer... Certain states further have exemptions for industry, manufacturing etc...


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

JRaef said:


> Yeah, but he would not allow and evil foreigner from Canadia to do that work...


He? would only make them pay for it. :whistling2:


----------

